# Wife's inshore grand slam...kinda



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

Went to catch a few of the fish I located yesterday only to find no water in the spot. OK, plan B. Fished the mullet pods on the way into the area. Results-22" ladyfish caught by my wife. She followed that up with a nice 20" trout(notice a pattern forming here). Action shot on the lady.








Second spot produced a bunch of other boats. On to spot #3 which produced the fight of the day. My wife had commented that she had never seen a fish fight like that ladyfish, until now. She hooks up with a 27" stud of a
redfish. Had her squealling like a girl....wait, she is a girl. Epic battle no doubt.
















On to  spot #4 which was the same as spot #1, just with more water. It was approaching 11am and getting hot fast. The reds were in there, but buried in the grass. Spooked quite a few. My wife nabs a catfish out of a pothole to catch her fourth different species of the day. I avoid total skunkage with a fiesty 18" catfish of my own 5 minutes later.
Total team effort today. I got to make the sandwiches, load the boat, charge the battery, rig the rods, laundh the boat, pick the spots, bait the hook, net the fish, rebait the hook, net the fish(you get the idea), load the boat, clean the boat, and clean the fish. Man, I got a good woman. At least she let me hold one of her fish for a picture.


----------



## tojo (Dec 12, 2006)

You may have not caught alot of fish, but you score major cool points with the wife  Nice action shots too!

I never got out. Had serious honey do's hanging over my head. I did manage to rewire the trolling motor plug (Now I'll have to buy a fire extinguisher for the boat) and put a new prop on it.

Now, I just need to find a day off to fish.


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

You should have said something about that trolling motor. I coulda given you a hand.   [smiley=1-lmao.gif]


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Great job!


----------



## Windsplitter (Apr 23, 2007)

What? you diden't cook the fish too... you lazy man ;D Nice catch.


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

> What? you diden't cook the fish too... you lazy man ;D  Nice catch.


Oops. Forgot about that. Just like venison, she'll eat it, but I cook it. It's a good thiing she's pretty hot( and doesn't
read this forum).


----------



## tojo (Dec 12, 2006)

> > What? you diden't cook the fish too... you lazy man ;D  Nice catch.
> 
> 
> Oops. Forgot about that. Just like venison, she'll eat it, but I cook it. It's a good thiing she's pretty hot( and doesn't
> read this forum).


Good lookin and Good LUCK..

Apparently the formula is...Ms. PPhood on board = Fish. Ms. PPhood at home= skunk ;D ;D ;D ;D

I am sending a PM too


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

Cool points. Yeah, that's it. I'm just boosting her self-esteem.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

LMAO, funny post.


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

thats cool, like those action pics too. Never hurts to get the missus on fish either.


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

> Total team effort today. I got to make the sandwiches, load the boat, charge the battery, rig the rods, laundh the boat, pick the spots, bait the hook, net the fish, rebait the hook, net the fish(you get the idea), load the boat, clean the boat, and clean the fish. Man, I got a good woman. At least she let me hold one of her fish for a picture.


 [smiley=1-laugh.gif] [smiley=1-lmao.gif]

Funny stuff man! Great report, thanks!  [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif]


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

all that might be funny, except you forgot "...let me buy the boat,..."


----------



## Lil_Tate (Dec 18, 2006)

> Went to catch a few of the fish I located yesterday only to find no water in the spot. OK, plan B. Fished the mullet pods on the way into the area. Results-22" ladyfish caught by my wife. She followed that up with a nice 20" trout(notice a pattern forming here). Action shot on the lady.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



u my friend did worse than total skunkage, a catfish is -1 point.
;D ;D


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

Dang, I thought catfish were the king of kings when it came to inshore gamefish. 

I was happy to catch anything at that point. My wife doesn't know that catfish don't count. Shhh!


----------

